# Quick word on Toro durability



## cplyons (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi,
I just wanted to drop a quick line about my Toro 2-stage 726te Snowblower. We just finished making short work of our first big storm of the year (15+"), because despite 14 years of abuse our Toro once again started this season with one pull of the cord. We live in upstate New York, usually run the snowblower 4-6 times a year for a long driveway used by five or six cars. We bought this Toro in 2005 and have been shamefully bad about maintenance. One spark plug change, one replacement primer button, that's it. (I do run it dry each spring and avoid ethanol gas) The electric starter failed about ten years ago, but the unit is so quick and easy to start I don't think that's worth replacing. The thing is just bulletproof. This year out of guilt I finally topped off the auger gear box oil (took almost a full bottle), cleaned and lubed everything and voila, a single pull and off we go. I accept that we just lucked out with this specific unit. Your mileage may vary. These forums are full of folks with problems so I thought hearing from a happy consumer might be a change of pace.

Chris


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Mitchell McAllister (Dec 2, 2019)

i just picked up the toro 928 yesturday and hope i have the same experince


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
the "TE" model is a two stroke so there is no oil sump. And since its a snow blower it probably doesn't have an air filter

So its pretty much just replacing belts and lubricating bearings and bushings around the machine to keep corrosion at bay

Post some pics of this rare model for us!

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I loved the old Toros....the new ones not so much....


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

My Toro Powershift 824 started on the first pull the other day. The Troy-Bilt W/ Briggs took a little coaxing with the electric start


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Mitchell McAllister said:


> i just picked up the toro 928 yesturday and hope i have the same experince


wish you better luck than i've had with my 2017 928-38801. first year the engine seized,from a improperly machined crank shaft ,toro replaced it,2 year tit's a total rust bucket from under the paint toro refuses to fix it, 3rd season still 2 years old, 4th use of the pull cord during a power outage first pull snap , inside the pull housing the wear sleeve was not welded right making for a shape edge.
while using it all the bolts on the wheels,auger and impeller have broken many times each,


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I’ve had a few different models of Toro, most of them on the newer side. I’ve always had very good luck with Toro machines. I like them much better them the B&S/John Deere blowers I’ve also owned. I think Toro is right up there with Ariens, but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Over all I'm happy with Toro. My SS hasn't given me any issues and I've had a couple Recyclers and now have a Super Recycler. I think the Toro branded engines are just as good if not better than any B&S's I've had.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Long live the 2 strokes. Actually I find the 2 stroke + electric starter very easy to start in frigid temps because it does not have to crank against cold oil in the crankcase. A big puff of blue smoke and away you go. 
The only down side is the odor of the exhaust. I have an old ski suit I wear for snow blowing so the exhaust from 'Ole Smokey' does not stink up my clothes....


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

It seems that the PowerMax are hard to come by in the used market. Very few machines listed. So, people who have them, must want to keep them, plastics and all.


----------



## Mike76 (Nov 21, 2020)

I've had very good service from my toro products over the years. Had an old early 90s powerlite single stage up until this year. Replaced the paddles and scraper once and they were due again. Had to change the plug a couple times and clean it the carb once. Other than that just used it. It was a great little snowblower and made me a bit of money back in high school when we first bought it. Did a few neighborhood drives with it. I also have an older super recycler and have had a few over the years. Darn good units. I even had a 1982 alloy deck bagger one that I got for free and used for 10 years or so and sold it a couple years ago. It's tecumseh motor was a bit tired but it still cut pretty well. I got a nice used super recycler from the early 2000s to replace it.


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

cplyons said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to drop a quick line about my Toro 2-stage 726te Snowblower. We just finished making short work of our first big storm of the year (15+"), because despite 14 years of abuse our Toro once again started this season with one pull of the cord. We live in upstate New York, usually run the snowblower 4-6 times a year for a long driveway used by five or six cars. We bought this Toro in 2005 and have been shamefully bad about maintenance. One spark plug change, one replacement primer button, that's it. (I do run it dry each spring and avoid ethanol gas) The electric starter failed about ten years ago, but the unit is so quick and easy to start I don't think that's worth replacing. The thing is just bulletproof. This year out of guilt I finally topped off the auger gear box oil (took almost a full bottle), cleaned and lubed everything and voila, a single pull and off we go. I accept that we just lucked out with this specific unit. Your mileage may vary. These forums are full of folks with problems so I thought hearing from a happy consumer might be a change of pace.
> 
> Chris


I don`t think you lucked out, I`ve had the same experience with my 726 TE , bought Dec 2003 . Was not cheap at $900 , but has proved worth the money. Still runs strong, still sounds like its going to explode , but it hasn`t . My starter also failed , which is the only failure I`ve had with it. .I am so impressed, I bought a used single stage CCR2450 for the R-Tek motor. Kelly


----------

